# USC Photo Submission?



## highwaytraveller (Nov 24, 2009)

I am applying for the film prod. program. this is one of the supplementary materials. 

Prepare a series of six photographs you have taken which, when viewed in a specific sequence, portray a unique and original character or which tells a simple narrative story. Also, include a two page narrative about the character that is being portrayed. The images may either be black-and-white or in color. (4x6 inches in horizontal format)


i took pictures of my grandpa, but they are not in any order as such. they do portray his character, but what about the narrative? does it have to be a story?


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes.  Read it again.

Bad grammar aside, it states that the photos must portray a character or tell a simple story.

Even if you don't tell a story, it goes on to ask for a two page narrative about the character.  Narrative is defined as a story.

Even if you don't have an order in mind, you should probably create one, yes?

Also, it might be easier, though it's too late now, if you write the story FIRST.

Best of luck.


----------



## highwaytraveller (Nov 24, 2009)

i did. thank you. 
it can be fiction, though, can't it? eg - a sci-fi narrative?


----------



## bernhardw (Nov 24, 2009)

I portrayed a peruvian legend. I used the two pages to describe the legend and the person who plays it, hope thats ok.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 24, 2009)

I would assume it would be fiction, so I would guess it's okay.  This is a storyboard exercise of sorts, in my opinion.


----------

